
The Other C-word That’s Crucial to Open Source - ashitlerferad
https://sourceforge.net/blog/the-other-c-word-thats-crucial-to-open-source/
======
paulhilbert
Wow, this article read like a fortune cookie. Trivial words about obvious
matters in Open Source development by our #1 closed-source drive-by-installer
supplier.

~~~
ashitlerferad
The people who were doing that are gone, SourceForge was acquired by more sane
people:

[https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-
fut...](https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-future-
plans/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_of_sourceforge_since_its_acquisition_in/)

~~~
nextweek2
Wow, they really need to advertise that more. I was avoiding them like the
plague.

